# Versus HD alternate on channel 443 HD and 449 SD



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Using CSN-Philadelphia feed for Flyers/Bruins.

sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

On Dish? 443 is a Big Ten Network alternate channel.


----------



## Steve33 (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought that was pretty weird, watching Versus feed on ch 441 (Vancouver -Chicago) a couple of nights ago 

Steve


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> On Dish? 443 is a Big Ten Network alternate channel.


Big Ten alternates are 9501-9504 for HD and 5440-5443 for SD with the main channel on 9500 HD and 439 (SD & HD mapdown).


----------

